# GermanAutoParts.com | Front Sport Disc Vented Rotors *CLEARANCE*



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

GermanAutoParts has a limited quantity of ATE Power Disc slotted rotors for the Audi 5000 for the model years 1980-1986. These discs are designed for improved wet and dry braking, and for extended life due to even-wear.
**Replaces Audi part number 437615301A** 











These rotors are limited in supply, and *clearance-priced at just $19.95/each* (Be sure to order 2 for the pair!)

* * *
*ALSO FITS:* 
Turbo Quattro (ur-Quattro) 1982-1985

​


----------

